#   >   -  ! >   >       - 2018!

## maksiana

*  ! 

     -                   ,    .**
__________________________________________________  ________

    5  2018   11.00        : . , . 13       -    .

           !           . ,  ,    -         ,   ,       ,    ,      ,   ,        ,   !    ,               .      , ,   ,       ,         !
_____________________________________________
*
*  ,         ,   /   ,     ,        "     "!!! ______________________________________________
 :
  8 921 920 38 39
  8 911 243 57 44
  8 911 085 04 59


*

----------


## maksiana

*      !
  ,    ,      .           ,     .           .
        ,          .*

*     03.01.2018:*
--
--
--

















- 
2207
2207




















81
.
.
.
.




-














04





Calipse
Carly
Carly
Diana_57
Diana_57
Diana_57
grani
gustine
Io-io
IrinaV
juliavlasova
juliavlasova
Korneliya
Nataia-Drusha
pif-puf
saztanja
Semka82
Semka82
sveto4kaspb
sveto4kaspb
tata 80
Tata80
Tata80
ulobanova
vasi
Vestasan
இ__இ

*:*



78
78


LAIZA spb
LAIZA spb




sweetimom
sweetimom
-
Evi1107
Evi1107
Evi1107

----------


## Magnat

,      .       .    .

----------


## kedrovskat

,    , , ,  ,           ,          ,  , ,   ,    ,         ,     ))) ,   !   ,  ,  , ,   ,   - .!!!!

----------


## granni

!      !    !

----------


## maksiana

*5                   -       .

            ,    .
                         !      ,           ,           : , , , .          ,        .

          !           . ,  ,    -         ,   ,       ❄,    ,      ,   ❄,       ,   !
         ,     ,     ,      .       ,    ,     , ,   ,            !
  ,       ,      ,          ❄.         .  ,               !
       , ,       ,     .
         -      ,    ,        ,     ,  ,     !

     ,        !

,            ,     ,  -     !

        ,    :

-   ;

-  ""

-     ,        ,   -    ,    , -   ;

-  "  "

-     ;

-   Magformers      ;

-   ;

-  "Trattoria Chili Pizza"   Chili Group       ;

-  ;

-   .

-   

-      

-  " "

-      

-  " "

-  

-  

-   ""     1 . . .       

-    

-     ..

-    ""

-    -  -!  -

   ,   :       -  -, ,  ,   , --!           !

  ,       ..   ..


*







**

----------


## maksiana

*5        ,        !
*
*              ,    .
      "-"   .*

----------


## maksiana

*!
   " ",    5  2018    " ".
      " ",      ,          ,    .

        -  .      ,   (),  .          ,    ,     .
           . ,    !*

----------

